# First trip with new FastFire III



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been playing with a variety of Red Dot Optics from Aimpoint to C-more and a few more. All work pretty good. Biggest diverances are Size of Dot, and more important Battery Life.

I picked up a Burris Fast Fire III and an Allchin Mount for my Model 929 and I've very pleased. Field of View is incredible. There is also a 1X magnification which makes the targets just a little easier to get to the center.

Groups are wonderful, practicing at 15 yards my ammo makes one small hole. At 25 years they group into 1 - 2 inches off a bench. Off hand I have no problem keeping all shots in the black of an 8 inch Shoot & See target.

The FF III is very light I think it weighs 6 oz.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Very happy with mine too. Just switched from the Burris mount to the Allchin mount on my Ruger 22/45. Tiny groups at 25 yards. Nice to change the battery without removing the sight.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

It's come down to the burris or the delta point for my M&P PC 9MM when I get the funds. Ill keep looking for reports on the net.


----------

